# ACK! I can't sticky anymore!



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

might have turned it into a mod function. Alot of boards do that to keep just anybody from "stickying" everything ... Imagine if everyone stickyed their post :shock: 


but I'm just guessing here :wink: 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: wait a tick ... looks like you can't even put the kool little smilies or punctuiations or anything on your topic anymore


what gives with that???


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte @ Mon Jan 31 said:


> What happened?


Looks like you've been "passed over for promotion" Simpte! I haven't seen you as a mod since Mark put them back into place. What you'd done now? Made too many stickies? :twisted:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re:can't sticky*

No, Simpte haven't made many stickies at all! I'm sure something was wrong! He's no longer a mod??? :?:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Didn't realise it was a mod only function. No worries then. I'll get the info up in either the KB or have someone else post it.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

As others said, if it wasn't a mod function people would probably abuse the system posting whatever they want.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Mods don't do so, most of the time! Simpte has been doing good! Don't know why?


----------

